# DIMB-IG Hamburg/Harburger Berge



## skalis (14. März 2012)

Hallo,

mache mal ein neues Thema auf, hier kommen in Zukunft alle Tourankündigungen und neuen Infos rein.
Alles Bisherige ist hier gelaufen.

Ich(Stefan) und Philipp(P.Kraft) haben für dieses Jahr wieder einiges in Planung, was wir aber noch im Detail ausarbeiten möchten.

Wir sind beide begeisterte Mountainbiker  sowie ausgebildete DIMB-Trailscouts und MTB-Guides, siehe DIMB

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf alle Aktionen mit Euch zusammen !

Stefan


----------



## skalis (14. März 2012)

Na, so langsam sollten sich alle Nicht-Winteraktiven auch aus ihrem Winterpelz geschält haben, nachdem die ersten lauen Lüftchen wieder wehen ...

Als erstes möchte ich dieses Jahr mein Versprechen erfüllen, nämlich die angekündigte Tour in die südliche Heide.
Wir fahren von Buchholz aus über den Brunsberg, Pferdekopf und Seevetrail die verborgensten Trails bis zum Wilseder Berg.
Durch den Totengrund streifen wir die schönsten Ecken der Heide bis wir an Wesel vorbei wieder Richtung Buchholz steuern.

Hier mal die Eckdaten:

*Datum:* Sonntag, 01.04.
*Uhrzeit:* 10:00 Uhr
*Ort:* Buchholz, Nordheide
*Treffpunkt:* Am Bahnhof auf der Innenstadt-Seite, direkt unten an der
Bahnhofs-Fussgängerbrücke hinter dem Kabenhof (Fahrtrichtung Bremen - rechte Seite)
*Euer Guide :* Stefan
*Strecke:* ca. 65 Km / 500 hm
*Level Technik:* 1-2
*Level Kondition:* 2-3
*Geschwindigkeit:* gemütlich bis mittel
*Dauer:* je nach Wetter/Pausen ca. 4,5-5,5 h

Der Ausgangsort ist bequem per Bahn (Metronom Richtung Bremen, ca. 25 min. von Hamburg HBF) oder auch per Auto (kostenlose Parklplätze reichlich vorhanden) erreichbar.

Es handelt sich um eine reine MTB-Tour, die fast nur unbefestigten Wegen und Trails folgt. Crosser ist möglich, aber nicht empfehlenswert. (Zu viele Wurzeln  )

Die Tour ist relativ lang und setzt eine gute Grundkonditon voraus, allerdings nicht so hügelig wie in den HaBe's. Technisch ist sie bis auf ein paar kurze Stellen recht einfach zu meistern. Ist aber nix für totale Einsteiger!

*Wie immer: Helmpflicht + Selbstverpflegung*

Freue mich auf Euch !

Teilnahmehinweise unter [url]DIMB[/URL] / Rubrik Tour & Action / Teilnahmeregeln
Diese Tour ist für DIMB- Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder offen.
Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team.

Anmeldung / Infos (wer zuerst kommt, fährt zuerst) per E- Mail an:

Stefan Kalis: skalis(at)schraml.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

lange geplant, immer wieder verschoben, endlich umgesetzt :

Am *Sonntag, den 27.05.* biete ich eine *Kombination aus Fahrtechniktraining und Tour für MTB-Einsteiger* an.
Zielgruppe sind MTB-Anfänger oder auch Wiedereinsteiger,
die sich wieder rantasten wollen. Herzlich willkommen sind auch
motivierte Kids so ab 12-14 Jahren, die Lust und Power haben, eine Runde
von ca. 25 Km und 400 Hm zu fahren.
Nach dem obligatorischen Bikecheck und kurzer Aufwärmrunde werden wir an geeigneter Stelle (unterwegs!) die Grundlagen der MTB-Fahrtechnik wie z.B.
- Grundposition
- Balance
- Richtig Schalten
- Bremsen
- Einfache Kurventechnik
- Steile Bergauf/Bergabpassagen
- Anfahren am Berg
üben.
Wer Lust hat, kann auch seine Position auf dem Bike überprüfen und optimieren lassen, je nach Bedarf biete ich auch eine Einführung für das
richtige Dämpfer/Gabel-Setup an.
Im Anschluß drehen wir eine kleinere Runde durch die HaBe's und können gleich das Erlernte praktisch anwenden ...

*Euer Guide:* Stefan (zertifizierter DIMB-Trailscout/MTB-Guide)
*Start:* Sonntag, 27.05.2012 um 10:30 Uhr
*Ort:* Waldparkplatz direkt an der Buskehre am Ende des Falkenbergsweg, Neugraben-Fischbek (Hamburg)
*Schwierigkeit:* Level 1 (Einsteiger/Wiedereinsteiger)
*Tempo:* Niedrig
*Kondition :* Niedrig/Mittel
*Länge:* ca. 20-25 Km, ca. 400 hm, ca. 2h Fahrtechnik/ 2,5-3 h Tour
*Maximale Teilnehmeranzahl :* 12
*Sonstiges:* Absolute Helmpflicht! Handschuhe, Brille empfehlenswert, Selbstverpflegung, jeder hat sein Werkzeug/Ersatzschlauch selbst mit dabei.

Teilnahmehinweise unter DIMB, wir halten uns an die Fair on Trails-Regeln.
Diese Tour ist für DIMB-Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder offen.
Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB, Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team

Und hier noch ein Bitte: Unbedingt vorher bei mir anmelden über (stefan.kalis[ät]schraml.de). Ohne Anmeldung ist eine Mitfahrt nicht sichergestellt, da wir eine maximale Gruppengröße nicht überschreiten wollen. Zusätzlich könnt Ihr kurz in diesen Thread posten, wenn Ihr Euch angemeldet habt, dann kommt ein bisschen Leben in die Bude!

Detaillierte Infos gehen dann an alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer, sobald das Teilnehmer-Limit erreicht ist. Rückfragen natürlich gerne per Mail oder gleich direkt hier im Forum !


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub, da würde ich gern mitmachen... Email folgt...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Mai 2012)

Noch gibts ja hier nicht wirklich Rückmeldung, ich hol den mal hoch, nicht das die Tour noch abgesagt wird...


----------



## skalis (14. Mai 2012)

Hi, Marcus,

mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, da wird nix abgesagt !
Wie steht's mit Deiner Frau , konntest Du sie schon überreden ?

Stefan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Mai 2012)

Jo, passt! Hab Sie überzeugen können, fahren nun auch schon "regelmäßig kleine Touren durch die Harburger & Schwarzen Berge... 
Müssen uns nur noch die Helme organizen.. Magst Du vllt. nen Tipp abgeben zu nem vernüftigen MTB Helm? Hatte den Giro Xen / Xar im Auge, der ist mir aber dann in 2facher Ausführung doch zu teuer. Was sagst Du zum Alpina FB? Oder vllt. n ganz anderer? ^^


----------



## skalis (14. Mai 2012)

Hi, Marcus,

damit wir nicht total "OffTopic" geraten, siehe PN an Dich ...


----------



## stileto (16. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei, freu mich schon.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Mai 2012)

Noch jmd...  Cool..


----------



## earl78 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei. Hoffe auf gutes Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (21. Mai 2012)

So, voll is 
Musste schon ein paar weitere Anfragen zurückweisen !
Hab mal eine Warteliste eingerichtet ...
Freue mich auf Sonntag,
Stefan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Mai 2012)

Super Tour + Training heute! Vielen Dank nochmal Stefan!! Wenns soweit ist & Du ein Fahrtraining für Fortgeschrittene (vllt. nur das Training, ohne Tour = mehr Zeit?!) anbietest wären wir sehr gern wieder dabei!

@ Ole (falls du mitliest) meld Dich mal, dann drehen wir vllt. mal so ne Runde wenn Du magst...


----------



## trmk3 (28. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank an Stefan für das tolle Training!
Uns hat es richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Und dazugelernt haben wir natürlich auch!!!  
Schade für Jeden, der nicht dabei war.

Gruß Heike, Thomas und Arne


----------



## earl78 (28. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht ist ja das nächste Mal noch ein Plätzchen frei...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (28. Mai 2012)

Bestimmt, einfach rechtzeitig den Thread checken, Stefan wird das bestimmt wieder mit reichlich Vorlauf ankündigen...


----------



## skalis (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

abschließenden Kurz-Bericht von mir findet Ihr hier :

Bericht Fahrtechnik-Training/Tour 27.05.2012 auf Hemuts-Fahrrad-Seiten

Wer mag, kann dort noch ein kurzes Feedback geben, Verbesserungsvorschläge anbringen, Anregungen einwerfen, meckern,
loben, Bilder ergänzen, Interesse bekunden, schmökern ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PerleHH (30. Mai 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> abschlieÃenden Kurz-Bericht von mir findet Ihr hier :
> 
> ...



Ich fand den Tag total Super. Mir hat es mit allen Teilnehmern sehr viel Spass gemacht. Konditionell hatte ich Bedenken, ging aber dann doch besser als erwarten. Von der BegrÃ¼Ãung an bis zur  Verabschiedung hat alles Super gegriffen. Der Bike-Chek war auch gut zum kurzen kennenlernen. Die FahrÃ¼bungen waren klasse und auch der TÃ¶rn durch die Heide hat Spass gemacht. Bei mir ist auf jedenfall einiges hÃ¤ngen geblieben. Vor allem die Freude am MTB fahren die auch vom Stefan ansteckend vermittelt wurde ð. Vielen Dank dafÃ¼r ð.  

Die Gruppe fand ich auch sehr nett. Es wurde viel RÃ¼cksicht aufeinander genommen und auch mitgefiebert und mitgelitten. Sowohl Berg hoch als auch ungebremst hinunter (Superman-Overflightð). 

Bin gerne immer wieder dabei, evtl. auch mal bei einem Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs. 

Also vielen Dank nochmal an Stefan. Du warst ein toller Guide. Und an die Gruppe. Hat Spass gemacht ð. 

Man sieht sich. Christian.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Juli 2012)

Kommt hier in der nächsten Zeit noch mal was?


----------



## skalis (16. Juli 2012)

Hi, Marcus (und alle Anderen),

ja, hatte viele Planungen und habe einiges schon fertig in der Schublade ...
Aber meine Frau steckt gerade in den Abschlussprüfungen, arbeitet
am Wochenende, da bleibt momentan einfach null Luft 
So bald wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels sichtbar ist, hört Ihr wieder
von mir ..., der Herbst ist ja auch eine schöne Jahreszeit 
lg 
Stefan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Juli 2012)

Geil, da wäre ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei (meine bessere Hälfte ebenso)!

Dann mal viel Glück an deine Frau.. 

Gruß,

Marcus


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. September 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> Hi, Marcus (und alle Anderen),
> 
> ja, hatte viele Planungen und habe einiges schon fertig in der Schublade ...
> Aber meine Frau steckt gerade in den Abschlussprüfungen, arbeitet
> ...



Hi Stefan, 

auf die Gefahr hin zu nerven...  (  ) wie siehts denn mit dem Licht & dem Tunnel aus? Hast Du schon iwas in Aussicht...? Dachte ich frag mal so alle 2 Monate nach.. ^^


Gruß,

Marcus


----------



## skalis (17. September 2012)

Hi, Marcus,

gerade ist Prüfungsphase meiner Frau, noch ca. 2 Wochen ...
Mal sehen, ob wir im Oktober wieder was auf die Reihe bekommen 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (17. September 2012)

Würde mich sehr freuen & bin sicher dass sich wieder einige Teilnehmer finden würden! 

Wir drücken deiner Frau die Daumen!


Gruß


----------



## skalis (4. Oktober 2012)

Nach langer (nicht unbedingt freiwilliger) Sommerpause gehts wieder los :

Biete eine geführte Trail-Tour durch die Harburger Berge sowie die angenzende Neugrabener/Fischbeker Heide an. 
Details + Anmeldung unter : Helmuts-Fahrrad-Seiten

Stefan


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Oktober 2012)

Cooles Ding..super....ich denke, ich bring gleich noch ein paar Freunde mit wenns okay ist!? Muss es nur noch intern absprechen.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Oktober 2012)

Ohh, im anderen Forum die Infos? 

Hmm mal gucken wann ich da freigeschaltet werde. Diesmal nur ne Tour?? :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi, Marcus,

ja, *"nur"* ne Tour ! Fahr mit, und Du änderst Deine Meinung !
Diese Tour ist "angewandte Fahrtechnik" 
Stefan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Oktober 2012)

Hehehe... Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir 40km in mittlerem Tempo zutraue...  Das is der Punkt. Bock hab ich auf jeden Fall!!  (Nur meine Madame werd ich von so ner Tour nicht überzeugen können :/ )


----------



## skalis (4. Oktober 2012)

Na, ja, diese Entscheidung kann ich Dir nicht abnehmen 
Ist sicher eine etwas andere Zielgruppe als bei unserem letzten
Fahrtechniktraining ..., aber Rennen fahren wir auf jeden Fall nicht !
Stefan


----------



## skalis (5. Oktober 2012)

Sorry Leute,

erstens kommt es anders ...

Also : Aus familiären Gründen (Todsünde eines Familienvaters, habe einen Geburtstag übesehen, peinlich, peinlich Shocked )
muss ich den Termin auf den darauffolgenden Samstag, den 20.10. verschieben. Hoffe, jeder, der sich gefreut hat, kann auch da ...
Habe das auch auf Helmuts-Fahrrad-Seiten geändert !

 @Marcus_xXx : Bis dahin kannste ja noch n'bisschen trainieren 

Stefan


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey Stefan,

alles klaro....Familie..kann ich verstehen, das geht vor.

Will mal schauen obs Samstag klappt. Da ist dort ja immer die Hölle los.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## skalis (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi, Sven,

bitte auf jeden Fall so früh wie möglich bei mir definitiv anmelden (siehe Email-Adresse auf Helmuts-Fahrrad-Seiten), habe schon ein paar fixe Anmeldungen und ich kann nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Leute mitnehmen ...
lg Stefan


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi Stefan,

bis jetzt sind wir nur zu Zweit....Jan (Bikekumpel) und ich....ich sag Ihm nochmal bescheid und wir melden uns verbindlich bei Dir an!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Helmut aus HH (5. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ohh, im anderen Forum die Infos?
> 
> Hmm mal gucken wann ich da freigeschaltet werde. Diesmal nur ne Tour?? :/


Längst passiert.

Willkommen auch im HFS-Forum.

Gruß
Helmut

P.S. Beinahe hätte ich den Account gelöscht, bevor ich ihn freigab. Bei xxx dachte ich erst, schon wieder einer von diesen Spammern...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. Oktober 2012)

Helmut aus HH schrieb:


> Längst passiert.
> 
> Willkommen auch im HFS-Forum.
> 
> ...



Danke...  Ja, hab ich gesehen & mich dort auch schon n bissel umgesehen. Die 3x sind aus der Gamerzeit übergeblieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

durch die schwere Krankheit unserer Tochter immer wieder verschoben,
aber jetzt doch :

Biete am Sonntag, den 07.07. einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs für Einsteiger an.
Alles Weitere + Anmeldung unter Regional-Forum Helmuts-Fahrradseiten, damit ich nicht alles doppelt schreiben und pflegen muss ...


----------



## skalis (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

leider etwas kurzfristig ...

Biete am Sonntag, den 20.07. einen *Ladies-Only* *-* *Fahrtechnik-Kurs* für Einsteiger an.
Anmeldung und weiterInfos unter http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=8393


----------



## skalis (15. September 2014)

Biete am Sonntag, den 28.09. einen *Ladies-Only* *-* *Fahrtechnik-Kurs* für Einsteiger an.
Anmeldung und weiterInfos unter  http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?p=57110


----------



## skalis (16. Oktober 2014)

Biete am Sonntag, den 26.10.2014 eine geführte Tour von Buchholz(Nordheide) in die Lüneburger Heide an.
Details siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15048


----------

